# Market Issues



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Its anyone having issues with apps not showing up in the market? Any fixes, I tried market fixer but had no success.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Its anyone having issues with apps not showing up in the market? Any fixes, I tried market fixer but had no success.


wipe data and cache for the market and see if that works. That always a good place to start


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

You my friend are a genius, many thanks!


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

My issues with the market have been apps asking for updates multiple days in a row after being updated AND sometimes asking for updates but when you select that app to see what is updated it only has the options to Open and Uninstall. Wiped data and cache, that was a temporary fix. Contacted Google and was told to uninstall Market updates, that worked for 2 weeks and then it happened again. I still have a trouble ticket open with them. Hope your issues get resolved because mine seem to linger and its only been happening for the last month.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I had the same problem, have you tried the newest version. I think its version 3.1.3 it fixed most of those issues for me


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

I think by now my market is up to date. They said it takes a few days to update itself after uninstalling the updates. So far so good but we'll see after a few weeks.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I hope so, its annoying when you can't update you're apps properly.


----------

